
Best practices for concurrency control in rest apis - martinsahlen
http://labs.unacast.com/2016/04/08/best-practices-for-concurrency-control-in-rest-apis/
======
a3n
On Firefox, page nudity is available at the flick of an addon: Disable Style
Button [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/disable-
style...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/disable-style-
button/?src=api)

Turns off CSS. Turns it back on if you click it again.

